
Exploring the world of the Madeleine McCann trolls - baalcat
http://www.hud.ac.uk/news/2017/february/exploringtheworldofthemadeleinemccanntrolls.php
======
sblackrockii
UNSOLVED: WHAT HAPPENED TO MADELEINE MCCANN? MARKETING EMAILS x

Shakespeare BlackRock <sblackrockii@gmail.com> Mar 1 (2 days ago)

to me Dear all,

This morning I looked at the Daily Star and it says that Madeleine McCann is
still missing.

Well, I disagree with that News, and if I were Donauld Trump, I may retort
that that is fake News! But I am not Donauld Trump.

You see, I have read the Files on Madeleine McCann and written a Play on the
subject. It took me a year to put it together. I lack sufficient Marketing
budget and expertise to put it to the world at large, at the moment.
Nonetheless, I have resolved this mystery, conclusively.

The question then is not that Madeleine McCann is still missing, but whether
the world wants to know or find out, conclusively and put the story, and her,
to rest.

That’s really the question in view of my findings.

Equally for me to tell of the findings won’t solve the mystery. The world must
find out by itself, be convinced by itself. That’s not a job for me. Madeleine
McCann is an almost impossible story to kill. Like the character in the Movie
SIMONE, starring AL PACINO, among others. All I can do is sell my Play and let
the readers or spectators question its thesis or come up with a better one.

The Play presents arguments and facts that can conclusively prosecute those
probable culprits and find out where is Madeleine McCann, at last, if of
course, the Files that it is based upon are true. But this takes other kind of
Professionals, other kind of expertise and/or scientific techniques.

My job in this regard is done!

Please click on the link:

[https://theresamaygrantsscotlandyardanother95k.wordpress.com...](https://theresamaygrantsscotlandyardanother95k.wordpress.com/8-2/)

And good luck!

Below is SIMONE!

Regards,

Antonio Nunes Shakespeare BlackRock SHAKESPEARE BLACKROCK BOOKS LTD A COMPANY
REGISTERED IN ENGLAND REG. N. 8574132 Attachments area Preview YouTube video
Simone (S1m0ne) - hologram concert - "Natural Woman"

Simone (S1m0ne) - hologram concert - "Natural Woman"

